# Cassie the Spanish Water Dog



## dazb75 (Oct 24, 2009)

I am pleased to introduce our SWD, Cassie. She's now 12 weeks and doing well.

Cassie - a set on Flickr

YouTube - dazb75's Channel

Please feel free to add comments.

D


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww she's so cute! Adding you as a friend as well, so I can follow her photos


----------



## briarlow (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Cassie

Lovely to see you here from Grandma Lana, Grandad Lastar, Auntie Carmen and cousins Calida and poppy!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

She is adoreable, i havent ever seen the breed in the flesh but a really lovely dog

She had a poorly leg in one photo is she all ok now, hope so :001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

isnt she cute, gorgeous,


----------



## dazb75 (Oct 24, 2009)

briarlow said:


> Hi Cassie
> 
> Lovely to see you here from Grandma Lana, Grandad Lastar, Auntie Carmen and cousins Calida and poppy!


Thanks Diane. I'm glad you worked out the relations. Much too difficult for me! She's also a cousin to Jax too.


----------



## dazb75 (Oct 24, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> She is adoreable, i havent ever seen the breed in the flesh but a really lovely dog
> 
> She had a poorly leg in one photo is she all ok now, hope so :001_tt1:


Yes, she was bouncing around the slippy kitchen floor and fell awkwardly.

A hairline fracture! She was sore for about 2 days and then back to normal. The bandage came off after a week, and she showed no signs of any long-term damage.

Everything is back to normal and now that she's had her 2 jabs, we can start with short walks!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

glad she bounced back from her fracture so quickly :smile5:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Cute much?!

I'm adding you as a contact so I can follow updates (picture wise),


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh I'm green with jealously!!! One of my wish list dogs!! She's stunning. :001_tt1:


----------

